# Simple atm program in c++ (from web design)



## louie45 (Oct 3, 2011)

need some simple restaurant system on c++ that:
-accept multiple orders
-show the summary of orders made:
--quanity
--name of order
-give discount to senior citizens(20%)
-compute for additional tax on orders made(12%);
-exit


(switch case
(stdio)
(conio)

please i need some help!!!


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

We cannot do your homework for you. If you have questions about specific subjects, we might be able to point you in the right direction as long as you're the one doing the work.

Please review the rules.


----------

